# 2008 R3 vs. 2009 R3



## JSV613

I am thinking of purchasing a Cervelo R3 frame. The only difference, that I konw of, between the 2008 and the 2009 is the size of the seat post. The 2008 uses a 32.4 and the 2009 uses a 27.2. My question is: How will this affect weight and stiffness? I heard one way the R3 SL cut wieght was by going to a 27.2 seat tube. Does this mean that the 2009 R3 will weigh less than the 2008? Will the 2009 be as stiff as the 2008? Has anybody had a chance to ride both? Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## otoman

Well, I had the same question, I went with the 2009 but that is because the 27.2 seatpost is a lot more common than 32.4. I needed a zero-offset post and there is no such thing as a 32.4 zero-offset post. Sorry, I know it's not a direct answer to your questions.

On a related note, my bike shop has yet to receive the '09 R3 that I ordered back in August. The Campy Record 11 sp group is sitting on a shelf waiting for the frame  Anyone else experience any delays in getting an '09 frame in?


----------



## STARNUT

No stiffness difference, no ride difference,no weight difference. Just more options for a seatpost now.

The SL is lighter not because of the seat tube but becuase the carbon layup is entirely different and it is missing a kevlar renforcement strip along the underside of the down tube. 

Starnut


----------



## gibson00

otoman said:


> Well, I had the same question, I went with the 2009 but that is because the 27.2 seatpost is a lot more common than 32.4. I needed a zero-offset post and there is no such thing as a 32.4 zero-offset post.


Who told ya that??
Both Thomson and FSA make 32.4 in zero setback. Not sure about easton, etc.


----------



## kkjellquist

otoman said:


> On a related note, my bike shop has yet to receive the '09 R3 that I ordered back in August. The Campy Record 11 sp group is sitting on a shelf waiting for the frame  Anyone else experience any delays in getting an '09 frame in?


Interesting. Back in August we weren't even thinking 09 because plenty of 08 bikes/frames were still shipping. What did your LBS tell your for delivery?

We haven't experienced any "delays" because the few 09's that are sold were promised for mid-Decemeber.


----------



## [email protected]

Many of our team riders using the '08 models switched to 27.2 seatposts with 32.4 shims to offer more compliance. You can feel a ride quality difference between the stock 32.4 seatpost and the same seatpost in 27.2. If you can find a deal on an '08 model I would pick it up and then shim it to 27.2. YMMV


----------



## otoman

gibson00 said:


> Who told ya that??
> Both Thomson and FSA make 32.4 in zero setback. Not sure about easton, etc.


Oops, sorry. I misspoke. I meant to more imply there are a lot more options in a zero-offset that are lighter than the original equipment FSA post. I'm a little bit of a weight weenie. The Thomson Masterpiece is my preferred post. Thanks for bringing that up.

The delivery date has been a bit confusing to my bike shop apparently. It is a shop that does a lot of Cervelo business. They were apparently told originally that they should start shipping '09's right after Interbike. Well, here it is early Dec and I certainly believe what you are saying about mid-Dec. Just a thought: could Cervelo have cut production b/c of the global financial mess? Anyone know for sure either way?

As far as shimming, that is what I did with my Bianchi 928. It's certainly a viable option, just not very "clean"  I know, I know, I'm being picky. But if you're going to spend that kind of $$, you have the right to be a little bit picky.

Again, sorry to hijack the OP's thread, but it seemed related. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick from Lafayette

[email protected] said:


> Many of our team riders using the '08 models switched to 27.2 seatposts with 32.4 shims to offer more compliance. You can feel a ride quality difference between the stock 32.4 seatpost and the same seatpost in 27.2. If you can find a deal on an '08 model I would pick it up and then shim it to 27.2. YMMV


Where did you get the 27.2 shims?


----------



## Rick from Lafayette

Duh!
Sorry JP, just realized you're from Excel. I might be getting an '08 R3 and was hoping I could use my present seatpost.


----------



## kyler2001

Rick from Lafayette said:


> Where did you get the 27.2 shims?


http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/product-components/2009-use-seatpost-shim-1138.308.0.html Available at the end of January.

Excel has a shim that will let you use a 31.6mm post (got my shim and R3 both from Excel, great customer service BTW:thumbsup: )http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=8&description=Seat+Post+Shim+31.6+ID+to+32.4+OD&vendorCode=USE&major=1&minor=19

I remember reading somewhere (perhaps in the forum on Cervelo's website, not sure anymore...) that the idea behind the larger seat tube paired with the larger seatpost gives the R3 a more comfortable ride due to the larger carbon tube. I've not tried a '09 R3 so I couldn't compare. The ride difference probably wouldn't be all that noticeable anyhow no matter what size post/tube diameter is being used with the R3 (27.2 or 32.4). Besides the fact that 32.4 post's are not that much in circulation, most people I know end up shimming their R3 to give them a better product over the standard FSA (lighter, has a different offset, a better clamping and adjustability, etc.). Some owners just buy a new shim/post just to match the brand of their favorite stem and has nothing to do with function.


----------

